# March 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in March. 

Goodluck 

Sharry x


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys!

I've literally just had transfer today. Got my test March 7th. I'm both scared and excited all at once!

Xxx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello march ladies! I had my second iui on Thursday natural cycle with trigger under sedation single lady using donor sperm my OTD is 7th march too sj31 wishing everybody here lots of lovely bfps x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey ladies wishing you lots of luck for your OTD. My OTD is 8th March so it's nice to have people testing around the same time as me. 

I have felt absolutely awful over the last few days, I'm asthmatic and it doesn't always tend to affect me. More so at the start of winter and the start of summer. But on Saturday night I was up all night coughing and taking my inhalers, yesterday I could barely get up I just felt so achy and sore. It got so bad I had to take a visit to the hospital to see an out of hours doctor and he prescribed me with antibiotics. It was strange telling him there's a chance I could be pregnant knowing it's far too early to tell yet but wanting to be more safe than sorry. Anyway ive got the next few days off work on the sick and just hoping the medication kicks in quickly.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi everyone

I have transfer tomorrow so will be testing in March. Seems so scarily close now and yet I know the time will drag after transfer. 
Wishing everyone good luck in getting a BFP x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi smudger, I hope your transfer went well today.

Yesterday I felt so rough with some sort of infection that I had the day off work and thought it was best to have today off too until I know I am better. My lovely boss than posted a very kind message on our staff ******** page thanking everyone for covering shifts due to people being off sick stating that she was furious. I've never felt so disappointed in my life. As if I need that kind of stress right now. They know I have had my treatment done and I explained how ill I am.

I have started to feel a little bit better today. I think... I haven't eaten anything since yesterday but I am feeling very bloated this afternoon. I was sick this morning and I'm now feeling quite abit of nausea. My mind keeps playing up with me thinking could it be early signs of pregnancy or is it just this bug I seem to have. Only another 9 days and I guess we will find out.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

S_lauren24 I really hope you start to feel better soon. I have been really bloated and sore (as well as constipated) since before EC and it’s horrible. Easier said than done but try to ignore the comments from you boss as they are just not helpful or if you can’t just have a quiet word with HR as it’s not fair for you. 

AFM my embryo transfer was ok, took a bit longer than expected as there is a ‘kink’ in my cervix and/or muscle (unsure as I got lost with it all) that prevented them getting the catheter in, they had to change to a different type and try again but got there. Now got 2 top quality blastos on board and keeping everything crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all doing well!

Just thought I'd update since this waiting is driving me absolutely crazy. 

After et I felt so ill for a couple of days. I don't think it helped that I was on night shifts and couldn't get time off work so literally finished work at 6am and had transfer at 9.45 then work again at 10pm. I was exhausted, had aches everywhere and had to walk so slow as every step hurt my stomach. Had quite bad nausea that only stopped while I was eating and then came back again once I'd finished eating. Was peeing every half hour too. 

I'm now 4 days past transfer and I'm feeling mostly good. My boobs are sore and swollen, the right more so than the left. Still get very mild twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen and around belly button. Tugging feelings in stomach and shooting pains in groin, also lower back ache. 

Had af type pains last night in bed and was convinced that af was coming but today those af pains have completely gone and just a few niggles left behind. It's killing me not knowing if it's all af, pregnancy or progesterone! 

Really not sure what to think and so worried it hasn't worked. Am dyyyying to poas already but doing my best to resist. Blood test seems sooooo far away! 

Anyone else having symptoms? 

Positive vibes to you all  xxx

I had one top grade 5day hatching blast transferred. Do you guys think implantation would have happened yet as it was hatching already or could any of these pains still be implantation?


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies!!!

Officially on 2ww. Six of our embryos passed PGD, which is good news for us (never ever had anything to freeze previously), so had my transfer today of two hatching blastocysts and one compacted morula.

We chose to use the morula instead of discarding it, and froze the three remaining PGD-tested hatching blastocysts instead. Hope our thread will work out for us all!!!

*SJ31* - implantation happens anytime 1-4 days after 5-day transfer. So your embryo might have made his/her home in your womb already.


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

So happy things are going well for you. 3 frozen is fab too! 

I hope the pains I've been having has just been implantation then. I'm still getting very very mild af type cramps but not half as bad as usual af pains so fingers crossed it's just snuggling in there getting comfy. Also had terrible heartburn all day today which I never get. Hopefully work is going to take my mind off of all of this symptom spotting until my beta xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi ladies I'd like to join you 

This is my 4th 2ww- 1st resulted in my 3.5yo, 2nd was BFN and 3rd was BFP but MMC so PRAYING hard this one sticks and stays.  My first 3 transfers were all from fresh cycles and my 3rd fresh cycle gave us 3 frosties so this was a FET.

Yesterday was "the big day" as the lovely receptionist exclaimed when I checked in at the Lister (thanks- fuel to my nerves haha!).  They are such a nice bunch there.

1st embryo survived the thaw (phew!) and had re-expanded to it's original grade 3bb by transfer time.  Now I don't normally have any issues at transfer but this was horrendous  I have very bad c-section and laparotomy scarring and because of this and, as the consultant put it "my monthly positioning (apparently positioning and access can change from cycle to cycle   ) he could not get the catheter through to my uterus.  In the end he had to use a different type... it took around half an hour to get in position    I was SORE, I was BURSTING for the toilet.  Anyway once sorted he carefully placed our little embie (otherwise known as "rice-cake" to DH  ) nice and far from my scar.

So that's it, I am once again PUPO!  We went for a bit of a walk after and this morning I actually have a days leave so am just pottering around the house  Trying very hard to remain calm and importantly POSITIVE.  *sings "stick, baby stick"*

Oh and OTD is Friday 8th March- may wait and test on the Saturday tho... providing AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

2forJoy I had the same issue with the catheter and they only just managed with the second type. It’s not very nice so I feel your pain. 

Keeping everything crossed for you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

2forJoy - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the little one sticks. 

I hope everyone else is all good.

AFM - Im feeling quite a lot better now, I'm on my last few doses of antibiotics. The last few days I've been feeling sick on and off and having been torturing myself over whether it is because I've been ill or whether it's pregnancy related. I've had a few mild AF "pains". They were really pains as much as I could just feel a bit of pressure. Other than that I have really much in the way of symptoms. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's so difficult. I find myself thinking "should I be feeling more", "when should I be feeling this". I know everyone is different. I can't wait to test just so we know what's going on in there. Only a week left to test day and I'm already dreading looking at a test thinking it's going to be negative.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Stay positive, *S_Lauren24*... I know that's easier said than done!

With regards to symptom spotting, I always say that if I try to do that, I'll probably mistake trapped wind for implantation cramps or something...


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey ladies,

How you all doing?

2ForJoy - Congrats! The rice cake bit made me laugh. My other half said our emby looked like a little moon so I'm currently pupo with a little moon baby haha.

As for symptoms, I don't have much now. I was really worried when they all eased off. Still getting the odd af cramp but very mild and short lived. I've started putting on a stick... I know I shouldn't... I got a negative at 4dp5dt which hit me quite hard even though I know it was too early. 5dpt which was yesterday I was convinced I had the faintest line ever and then this morning I'm again convinced there's something there but I'm not sure if I'm imagining it or not! It's given me hope though so I'm obviously going to be poas every day now until otd haha

Xxx


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

That should be peeing not putting haha. And just to add they are poundland tests. I'm waiting until closer to otd to do a better one as I'm hoping it'll be positive xx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Tinseltown. I'm remaining positive for now and patient. 

Fingers crossed those lines get darker for you Sj.

I caved today and did a test. It was a bfn but it's still too early yet so I'm not counting myself out just yet. I did notice when I went to the toilet to test there was bright red blood when I wipe. (sorry if it is tmi) it was only when I wiped. I'm hoping it is implantation, I've had a few mild cramps this evening however I keep thinking it's just wind as I have also been very windy and they have eased off now.


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Done frer test yesterday and got a very clear positive! Scared and excited. Hope it sticks.

I've had no bleeding at all but I've read loads of women get implantation bleeding so I wouldn't worry about that. Also, I had lots of cramps for the first few days and was convinced af was coming. They've died down now but definitely still there. I've still got 5 days until otd so I'm just getting more and more impatient now seems like time is slowing right down. 

Fingers crossed for your bfp! How long until your otd? Xxx


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Congrats SJ31. That's fab news. x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

evening ladies 

*Smudger*- Oh sorry you've had that problem too- so uncomfortable. My legs were agony the next day from being in the stirrups so long 

*SLauren*- sorry you've not been well but pleased to hear feeling better. Sorry too for the BFN but as you say it is too early yet hun so keep up PMA x

*SJ31*- AMAZING news! Congrats! All the best for a sticky 9 months x

*Tinseltown*- LOL! Been there haha!

*AFM*- today is 3dp5dt and slowly but surely I am LOSING THE PLOT! Not sure if taking some time off work was actually a bad idea for me. Thursday (1dp5dt) I was super tired but couldn't settle- I don't doubt the tiredness was from the stress and travelling to/from clinic.

Friday (2dp5dt) I was called to Lister to get my progesterone checked... another 4hr round trip. Since I had the miscarriage in Oct they just wanted to check incase it was anything to do with that. Sat up there for nearly 2 hours so the nurse could teach me how to inject my backside- I completely freaked out, started getting shaky and panicky thinking "I CANNOT do that". Anyway on the train back I got a call to say my levels were 80 (they look for 50) so winner! What a relief. Only thing to report otherwise was being SUPER crampy- proper AF cramps which had me doubled by the evening almost reaching for paracetamol and a hot water bottle (not allowed heat I know). So sure that it's either AF enroute or my silly uterus rejecting the little ricecake 

Today (3dp5dt- saturday) I woke up still cramping and they've been on/off ever since. Went for a "gentle" walk along the seafront this afternoon which eased it a bit. Trying so hard to be positive but in reality i'm not quite there


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations SJ, heres hoping for a sticky 9 months. My OTD is Friday 8th but its not looking good. 

2forJoy - Yay for your levels being so high. Fingers crossed little ricecake sticks around, I've got my fingers crossed for you.

AFM - thanks ladies for all your positivity. Unfortunately for me it looks like we are going to have to try again. I woke up this morning feeling really grouchy and horrible, went to the toilet and found I'd bleed quite a lot. It looks like AF is on her way. My problem is one minute I'm bleeding, the next there is hardly anything, and then I'm getting cramps. I'm expecting AF to rear her ugly head in the next few days. Feeling so deflated. It is also causing issues between me and my OH now as he is 20 years older than me he keeps saying "if we don't ever have a baby I know it will break us up". We've only had one round so far so I'd rather just take it as it comes. But I've said to him if we don't ever have children then that is just the way its supposed to be. I'd loved to have a baby but if it doesn't happen I know I'll need him for support.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

S-Lauren I’m so sorry to hear that you have been bleeding and I really hope that is isn’t AF on the way.  As for your OH I really do hope he pulls himself together and is the support you need rather than putting the extra pressure on you that neither of you need right night. Maybe it’s just his way of dealing with what he believes is a disappointment already but it doesn’t help you get through it. Sending hugs xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hello Ladies 

Hope it's okay if I join.

I had my FET today, overall it wasn't too bad,  just a little uncomfortable. 

OTD is 18th March, I've promised DH I won't test till then and have given him all my pregnancy tests to hide!!

Looking forward to sharing the 2WW with you ladies xx


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi journey  hope your 2WW passes quickly and you get your BFP.

My OTD is 11th but it's driving me insane already haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talulajo (May 9, 2018)

Hi. May I join you all? I had my first natural IUI on Saturday, and already impatient! OTD is the 17th, but I know I'm going to be testing early!!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations SJ31!!!

S_Lauren – this infertility journey is a tough one. Maybe tell your husband that you’re just at the beginning of it all. IUI is the first step and there are plenty of us with several IVF rounds behind us before it magically (it seems) works. Would also be good to get your husband’s sperm checked out more thoroughly before doing another round, given you’re very young still, and there could be issues on his side.

A big welcome to everyone else who has joined the thread!


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome @Smudger and Tinseltown

@Smudger, just 6 more days! Do you think you'll test before OTD?


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

@journey I’m not sure as my hubby works away all week and would be nice for him to be here when I test. I may test Saturday morning though as he’s back lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Well I'm starting to feel a bit down today. Keep crying for no reason but then I now have all the usual symptoms for 2 days before AF so the crying is normal at that time. Worried it means AF will appear tomorrow or Friday though 

Hoping I'm worrying for nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Smudger12 — Organise treats for around the time beta is due. That’s the only way I’m keeping my sanity this time round. I’ve literally padded the 2ww (and the week after) with facials, retail therapy, etc.

I’m starting to think it will be a BFN for us, too, but by having planned the above, I’ve basically created my own silver lining.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks Tinseltown but I'm not having a beta. Just s poas test lol

Got some nice things planned at weekend but am alone all next week and it's is Monday so I'm worried. I'm sure I will be fine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talulajo (May 9, 2018)

Does anyone chart their temps? Mine are generally around 36.2/3 before O and 36.6/7 after O. This cycle, it was slow to increase after O, but shot up to 36.93 at 4dpo and 36.9 today, 5dpo. Could this be an encouraging sign?


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi, hope it's ok if I join the thread?

I have 2 days to wait until OTD after a FET. I took an early test on Tuesday night because I had massive period pains for 2 days and wanted to put myself out of the misery of that trick your brain plays on you where it still hopes despite you thinking you know it's over?! And I got a very faint BFP!

I'm still cramping all the time but am really hoping it sticks around. At the age of 35 that's the first positive pregnancy test I've ever seen, so even if I get the BFP on OTD it's going to feel unreal for a while I think!

I'm now so close to OTD but it feels so far... I'm getting more and more anxious just to know! 

Anyway, thanks (and sorry!) for the rant. Good luck to everyone on here x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Talulajo I've never charted my temps so I'm not sure. Hope someone else can be more use.

Welcome willow and fingers crossed  that your little bean stays put!

My OTD is Monday but got an frer to use tomorrow so keeping everything crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck smudger! And thanks for the crossed fingers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Welcome Talulajo and Willow!

@Willow, congrats on ur BFP, fingers crossed OTD confirms it!

@Smudger, did u POAS or are you holding out till OTD? 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, its 4dpt after a 5 day transfer and I'm happy work is taking my mind of things! On the day after transfer, my clinic said progesterone was low and topped up my injections.  Levels have really increased now (from 45 to 252) which is great. I'll try to hold off testing till day b4 OTD. 

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

So after some advice please ladies. As you know my OTD is Monday but I was desperate to confirm one way or another as was so sure it would be a BFN. So I peed in a container this morning and kept in fridge waiting for hubby to come home. I know eeeewww  but I'd found on google it should be ok as long as not more than 24 hours and was only 12.

Well it is a very faint pink line on frer which has confused me this far from transfer as expected a darker line if BFP. However the google thing I read says hcg does reduce over the hours if a sample is kept so could that be it or am I looking at a chemical pregnancy? I have another frer for the morning too or should I test fresh tonight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks journey2mumhood, I just have to get through tonight then will know for sure! Eek! Congrats on the transfer, and it's great they tested and sorted your progesterone. I'm on a non medicated cycle so it's all a bit of an unknown levels wise! Hope you manage to stay distracted and relaxed about the 2ww 

Sorry I don't have experience of keeping samples but I can imagine it's not ideal? I think the best thing to do would be test tmor morning, but what id actually do is test now ha ha! A faint positive, and 3 days early is still good potential for a true bfp so congrats! I thought it wasn't supposed to matter too much if it's lighter or darker, and hearing what you've said, I'm a bit worried now as mine are still faint and I'm 1day pre OTD. hopefully we'll both be ok xx

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks willow. Yeah I think I’m probably going to test tonight and tomorrow morning haha

I think I was just surprised that it was pretty faint and hubby doesn’t believe it yet either lol 

I’m sure we’ll both be fine but for now I’m off to buy a basket full of tests haha. 

This journey is crazy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Haha smudger, good luck, let us know how you get on!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Well I did another frer with fresh pee from tonight and showed the same faint line but the clearblue digi says not pregnant so I'm now so confused 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

I've heard the clearblue digital are less sensitive? I think the fact you have a line at all, 3 days early, is a great sign! 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi All! Unfortunately, it’s shaping up to be a BFN for me this cycle. I took my sneak pee(k) and got a BFN. I got a BFP on this day when I had my CP.

We still have three frozen blastocysts, but I am getting quite frustrated. We have now had a total of 5 PGD-tested embryos placed into my womb and none led to a successful pregnancy. This time round, we threw the kitchen sink at it!!! Spoke to someone recently who unbeknownst to me was going through IVF at the same time as me. She was successful with round 6... after years and years of unsuccessful cycles and only after looking at Traditional Chinese Medicine on top. That gave me a bit of hope, but not really sure how long I can do this for.

We’ll go back for FET later this year. In the meantime, we’ll just enjoy life as it is... and the freedom that one has without children.


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tinseltown I’m so sorry it’s not the result we all hoped for. Still not OTD so things could change?

Willow how did your test go this morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi tinseltown, sorry you didn't get your positive yet. It's not over til it's over and you test on OTD but I get in reality how upsetting it is. Fingers crossed you are surprised with a different result on OTD 

Hi smudger, a very faint positive with the test the clinic gave me. I did it at 5am, and am going out of my mind since as I don't know what that means. The poor nurses have a msg of me begging them to call me despite it being a Saturday (as they do transfers there on Sat so although they don't do calls I know someone's there)! I'm angry with myself because I just missed their call back  She left a msg saying she'd call later if she could after procedures.

Its so faint. Maybe it means it's not a viable pregnancy? I got a line on a clearblue, darker than earlier in the week. And a "pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a clearblue digital. I'm in such a spin.

How was your test this morning smudger?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Willow that does sounds very confusing! Was the digi earlier in the week or today? 

I’m still not 100% sure but think I got a BFP. The line is slightly darker this morning but not much. But OTD is Monday so will test frer again in morning and will do the test the hospital gave me Monday morning. 

I now have 3 frer tests with 2 pink lines on despite the test line being quite faint x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

That sounds positive smudger. Roll on Monday huh! Time takes so long to pass during this process!!

The digi was today. Not heard from clinic again yet 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

If the digi was today I’d say it’s a defo BFP!! My digi last night said not pregnant but have 3 frer with a defo BFP xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talulajo (May 9, 2018)

I've also heard the digis are less sensitive, about 50+Miu, whereas the frers are  10miu I think.

Does any one know, do evap lines show on inverted images? I got a squinted of a line this morning and u can see it on the FF apps image converter and line detector.

Congratulations smudger, sound good!


----------



## LuckyMoo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can I join you?

I’m 5dp5dt transfer today and feeling down and no one to talk to  Had a bad row with the grumpy OH today plus I also got myself a Fitbit a couple of weeks ago not knowing it can track implantation by an increase in your heart rate but mines gone down every day since transfer almost back to normal so I’m feeling negative. This was cycle number 7 trying for a sibling, cycle 12 overall. 

Are any of you using a Fitbit?

Have been lurking a bit on here since I found the thread a couple of days ago, I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi LuckyMoo, welcome! I wasn't aware that fitbits could help track implantation with heart rate, but remember if it was as black and white as that, the clinics would have us all wearing them  I'm not sure there's still plenty of hope despite what the fitbit says. Fingers crossed for you, and I hope your 2ww goes speedily 

Smudger, the clinic called. She said it could go either way, they just can't say, but it could be a chemical. She said test tomorrow, or Monday if I can wait. But then it doesn't sound like I'll particularly get my answer then either as she said all tests can vary with dye amount, plus your concentration of urine affects it, so even if it's darker it may be one of the other variables? The other types of tests were decent ish lines by now, it was just the test they gave me that was so faint, so testinh with one of my ones isnt goint to show whether their one would be darker? I'm a bit unsure what I'm looking for. But maybe that's because there isn't anything really. I think it's time plus whether I get my period or not and just waiting. I'm gutted. She had such pity in her voice im pretty sure it's over.

LuckyMoo, that's meant to say "Im sure there's plenty of hope" not "I'm not sure there's plenty of hope". So sorry for such a crucial typo! Good job I read it back again!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome luckymoo and I think the same as willow. I don’t think the Fitbit would be an accurate measure. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Willow it sounds like the clinic will err on the side of caution since you have doubts. May be worth asking them to do a blood test instead? I would have thought a clearblue digi was fairly definite though as they only pick up higher amounts of hcg. 

I would still keep positive if I were you and I will keep everything crossed here for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm not sure they do betas there, although I'll ask next time I speak to the nurses. Good idea, thanks.

I feel like maybe I should think the worst now so Monday isn't so crushing if it's chemical. Unlike me, I was actually thinking positively this week, and it's just made today more devastating? Maybe I'll revert to type and be a cynic again 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Got a very defo BFN this morning so mine was a chemical 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyMoo (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies although it’s gone down again today  

So sorry Smudger and Tinseltown 

Willow keeping my fingers crossed for you and to anyone else testing 

xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh no smudger  Was that with a digital or a frer? So sorry you got that result today. I hope youre ok. Do you think there's still hope though as it's not your OTD until tomorrow?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

It was an frer and no to go from a 3 positive to a negative in 3 days means there's no chance for tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I don't know if it helps you too but the comfort I'm trying to take with the thought mine might be a chemical is they say it's a good sign for having a successful pregnancy as you were almost there, and also TTC is 17% more likely to work within the following 3 months? 

I hope you and your husband are ok. Try and do something nice today to take your mind off it, and look after yourself x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to drop by and see how you all are doing. I know the 2ww is awful. 
Sorry to hear things haven't gone well for some. Stay positive is all the advice I can offer, make sure you're taking care of yourselves this is one hell of a journey we're all on.

Just a little update on my 2ww, I genuinely was not expecting such a strong positive and was terrified it wouldn't stick as I had some terrible symptoms, but my otd was positive with levels of 1030. So I'm about 5 weeks and 1 day today. Waiting for my first scan on 21st. Hoping I can spread a bit of hope as it does happen when you least expect it.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations sj31! That's fantastic! I bet you are anxious for the scan to come round now, but there's not too long to go. I get what you mean about the symptoms...I took my first test because I'd had awful period pains for 2 days and wanted confirmation it was over! I'm so pleased for you. How are you feeling?

Afm, after my faint line on OTD day on Saturday and the 'it could go either way' conclusion from the clinic, I tested yesterday and the line was darker and came up quicker. The clinic sounded more positive. I'm still waiting on a call back from them today but a supermarket cheapie came up with a decent line this morning, and a clearblue digital said pregnant and now says '2-3 weeks' instead of 1-2 so my hormone levels are going up. I'm worried about saying it before the clinic sign off incase I'm jinxing it but I reckon it may be a reliable BFP now! I had a little sob this morning when the test result came up, my dog gave me massive excited cuddles as I don't think she's seen anyone sob with relief and happiness before!! It's just the first step and a long way to go I know, but after 3 years of trying this is the first positive I've had so... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Willow26 - that's amazing! Congrats!

I'm feeling good overall. Still having the odd period type pains but very mild. Getting pains when I cough and sneeze and stuff too but I'm just putting that down to everything growing and stretching. I swear my stomach is already showing which sounds so crazy considering it's way too soon but I'm definitely bigger and not the same shape as before lol. I'm literally counting down the days until this scan, it hasn't quite sunk in yet but the scan will kind of make it more real I think. 

Xxx


----------



## LuckyMoo (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats Willow and Sj31

Sj31 my beta was 1000 with my twin bfp!

I can’t belive after my freaking out on saturday convinced it hadn’t worked because my heart rate keeps dropping I got a bfp yesterday at 6dpt and a stronger line today too! You were right Willow 

My OTD is Wednesday so keeping everything crossed. 

Positive vibes to all the upcoming testers   xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Haha I can't think of a nicer scenario to be able to say 'I told you so'!  Congrats LuckyMoo! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh my. Everyone thinks I'm having twins but I'm not sure how I'd feel about that! Double the fun but double the trouble haha. I am driving myself insane googling all sorts of stuff waiting for this scan. The not knowing is awful. Ten whole days to wait seems like a life time! Lol


----------



## LuckyMoo (Jan 9, 2012)

Sj31 how many did you transfer, what grade were they and how many days past transfer was your blood test? x


----------



## Sj31 (Jun 2, 2018)

LuckyMoo - transferred one fresh top grade 5 day blastocyst that had already started hatching.

I had 26 eggs altogether but collection hurt so much they only got 22 out before I had to stop. So there were still 4 left in there and I had sex the day before egg collection and although I'm not sure it's likely but someone mentioned they could fertilise naturally due to the help of all the hormones which has me a bit panicky. I just want to know what's going on in there already xxx

And my otd was 10 days after transfer. I got faint positive on a home test at 4 days passed and a strong positive 6 days passed


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hey guys!! is it ok to join?? im a bit late to the 2ww chat but im in desperate need of some buddies    how are u all doing? I had a FET with our one frostie and otd is 18th march. ive been naughty and testing early and all negative so far..... i feel i am out...but oddly still feel a bit of hope, i had some major cramping yesterday morning and the night before then its gone all of a sudden??   im going a little nuts. today is 9dp5dt so im prob out but good luck to u all   xxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would like to join on here if that’s ok - I had my transfer today had a FET of one day  5 blastocyst in spain  - my OTD is 27/03  - will be nice to catch up with anyone else on there 2ww xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi teenyweeny, how did your test go today? I hope the cramps and stuff were just keeping you on your toes and you had some luck today? 

Hi Betty, good luck for your 2ww and congrats on having a lovely embie on board! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

